# nailspotter



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Have had some issues with spotter before but I don't want to give up on it was wondering if anyone could take a close up picture of the blade so I can see how its set I think I had a little to much arc in it .thanks sdr


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Have had some issues with spotter before but I don't want to give up on it was wondering if anyone could take a close up picture of the blade so I can see how its set I think I had a little to much arc in it .thanks sdr


 set the blade so it not building the surface....just filling fastiner hole tight....i gave one of my guys my spotter the outher day he is a hand finisher....wow he made a mess....wow what a mess


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you keep a arc in blade or run it flat


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> Do you keep a arc in blade or run it flat


 flat


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> flat


 you don't get any edges with it flat or do you wipe out behind it ?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

sdrdrywall said:


> you don't get any edges with it flat or do you wipe out behind it ?


 no edges if used propertly


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

they do leave a thicker looking edge than by hand. I got my daughter here with her camera , I got all my runs down on my little night mare job, so I will take some pics for you or a vid, they can look scary, but they do sand easy, but if your finding them hard to sand........


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> they do leave a thicker looking edge than by hand. I got my daughter here with her camera , I got all my runs down on my little night mare job, so I will take some pics for you or a vid, they can look scary, but they do sand easy, but if your finding them hard to sand........


 hey buck i got the nocoat video done hot mud vs taping mud..just got to put it up


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe start a video thread, like the picture one, just don't know what to call it, where guys can upload vids, it would keep the site more organized, everything all in one thread.
Me and mudslingr were taking about it, behind your guys back:thumbup::whistling2:

So what to call it, so silver will make it a sticky:whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I have an old Tape Tech 3" nail spotter. I had a heck of a time finding new wiper seals for it. T T tells me that they don't have them anymore. I finally found a couple replacements. The problem is that the seal gets folded down into the spotter at a 90 angle. These seals seem to get pinched very easy during the cleaning process. Also, they seem to wear out quickly.

This is the old style spotter, not the easy clean.

Does anyone esle have to deal with these problems or have a solution for them?????

(sorry to hijack the thread)


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have an old Tape Tech 3" nail spotter. I had a heck of a time finding new wiper seals for it. T T tells me that they don't have them anymore. I finally found a couple replacements. The problem is that the seal gets folded down into the spotter at a 90 angle. These seals seem to get pinched very easy during the cleaning process. Also, they seem to wear out quickly.
> 
> This is the old style spotter, not the easy clean.
> 
> ...


 
If I end up getting too frustrated with the T T tool, I am going to have to break down and buy a new Drywall Master nail spotter. Right now I am trying to save money.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Your talking the rubber seals right, I don't think there is too much you can do, you could put them in Backwards, I did that with a angle box once, and I don't remember why I did. I can't remember what old style spotters look like.

How you feeling MT, you getting better yet?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Starting to be able to get around. I am bored to death so, in my leisure time, I have been messing with all of my tools, getting them ready. I tried to go to work last week and wasn't worth a darn. It was nice to get out and see other people doing work. Funny that nobody wants to hire me to sit in a lawn chair and tell others what to do and how to do it. I guess that my vast wealth of knowledge is not affordable for the average guy.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Thanks for asking.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's the pics, maybe it will help you SDR


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

the spotter can be a bit more sanding than the screws being done by hand. but you can't beat the speed of the spotter. I find the last coat on screws is time consuming and it gets sore on my wrist, plus their boring to do. I can knock off a house fairly fast walking around with the compound tube and spotter (compound tube to fill it). SO if you really hate sanding, you may not like the spotter with the wee bit more sanding to do. I don't mind sanding, unless it is someone elses work.

The 1st pic is of a run close up, I 1st coat by hand keeping it thin, then a single spot (my daughter did these ones) then run the spotter. The pencel drawing to the right is me trying to show the labourer ,Smisner's idea for a cleaning station.:whistling2:

The last pic is to give you a general idea what they look like over all. Usually with the sanding, it's the bottom of the stroke where you half to concentrate your effort, sometimes you can get lazy with the wrist snap:yes:

Also, using ultra lite weight mud can help with the sanding process too, just a thought for the newbie's


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank 2 buck that helps a lot my blade was out further and had more arc in the middle hopefully it will work better ill know tomorrow


----------

